# What did you major in as an undergraduate?



## Gregory D. Goyins (May 30, 2008)

What did you major in as an undergraduate? Was it film? Do you think its a good idea to major in film as an undergraduate?


----------



## FLFilmFan (May 31, 2008)

as an undergrad, i majored in mass communications (tv and radio).

i dont want to sound like a hypocrite but i did apply to a lot of film schools as an undergrad.  however, i chose not to attend because it won't really do you as much good as a graduate education may.

film school isn't for everyone, but in my opinion if you want to get the most out of it, you should do it in the graduate program where you are taken more seriously and are at a point where you are sure of your career path.

many times as an undergrad you get tons of kids who want to be a film major, but then get there and get out.  take for example, at nyu (no offense to them) but there are hundreds or even a thousand film majors, but look at the graduate program it is extremely selective.

lastly, the mentality is also different.  take your undergrad time to experiment, make a portfolio, travel the world.  too many times, kids graduate from film schools with the technical know how and are just qualified to make beautiful images but lack the maturity of storytelling.

you are from florida?  where in florida?


----------



## Calliegrl03 (May 31, 2008)

I majored in English and basically minored in creative writing, film, and theater.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (May 31, 2008)

Wise words from Andy, of course.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (May 31, 2008)

You guys are so helpful. 
Thanks. 
I'm a more experienced (read: older) transfer/ Junior.
Will finish my AA in August. 
Withholding from graduating till Dec so I can crew on movies at PBCC, in Lake Worth, FL, go to Palm Beach Film School to create a showreel, intern locally, and work on my undergrad application essays/portfolio) 
I'm from Delray Beach (FLFilmFan)
If not undergrad film, then I'm very open. Not really cause I want to make movies 8^). And I feel like the clock is ticking...Against me.
Been around the world (literally). 
Owned my own computer company. Almost went public. 
Got a ton of "life" stories kicking around in my head. 
Just need the technical know how to make them beautiful. 
I think!


----------



## Daniel G (May 31, 2008)

Even though I was set on going to film school straight after high school, I decided to do a regular BA for my undergrad. I did a triple major in Media & Communications, Philosophy & Film Studies (over 4 years).

I'm glad I did. I feel far more enlightened as an individual, than had I been if I went straight to an Undergraduate production course. 

At the end of the day, I truly believe Film is multidisciplinary; that is, it takes elements of all the arts and humanities. I think one needs a broad reach before they can take on a camera. At the end of the day, it's what one can bring to it...

best of luck, whatever you decide!


----------



## HypergraphicJared (May 31, 2008)

I was Pre-Med for the first 3.5 years of college and had Creative Writing as my official major. Right before the MCAT I reached the emotional/beneficial crux that doesn't come to many soon in life, if at all. I decided there was no way I was going to be a doctor, so I took the keys to my life, grabbed life by the horns, listened to my heart, went off the beaten path, and stopped using cliches. 

I took a screenwriting class, enjoyed the form enough to study it more, and began to troll the waters of my future trade by writing a script. Doctor? Maybe a script doctor, though I'd rather not.


----------



## R. Nelson (May 31, 2008)

I started out as a mechanical engineering major  at Tulane, despite an art background, and went down that path for 2 years until Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans and I spent a semester at RIT. I ended up hanging out with the animation and graphic design students and took an interest in digital art. I switched over to Digital Media Production and Theater and kept a  minor in Engineering Science. That semester, I took a video production class, and since then, I started creating my own personal projects.

I graduated high school without even thinking about making my own films, but I'm glad I can approach this with more confidence.

I've noticed that a lot of people studying for grad film programs have undergrad degrees in theater, which really helps in the collaborative nature of making movies.


----------



## SD Grad (May 31, 2008)

I majored in Music and minored in Cinema Studies.  I learned production after theory and did so by working on only one student film (horrible experience, though film turned out OK) and then into more professional stuff with a local production company.  That's when I learned production is fun!  Cinema studies and production complement each other really well and my music degree has helped too in analyzing film.


----------



## Tickpaintball (Jun 2, 2008)

I got a BFA in Animation (3D emphasis).  Before that I got an Associates degree in Graphic Design and Multimedia.  

I've always had an eye on moving towards filmmaking, but wanted to rack up some more experiences and skill sets before then.  I figured the more skills and experiences I gather; the more focused and capable filmmaker/ artist I will be down the road.

That said, if you're passionate and determined I'm sure you could do great things with that undergrad film degree.  If you were looking to pursue a graduate film degree afterwards I would probably say look at other undergrad programs.  But if you're next education stop is going to be your last, and film is the passion, then go for the undergrad program.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am thinking art history/creative writing or philosophy/theatre. 

With a film minor. I can't help myself


----------



## Brad Tucker (Jun 4, 2008)

I graduated Georgia Tech in May with a BS in Mechanical Engineering - and minored in Film Studies (film theory, no production). Outside of classes I spent a lot of time teaching myself film - lots of books, magazines, and online. I joined, then ran a film production club at my school, got caught up in a local student film festival/competition (Campus Moviefest), and just started making films. Went to LA for the summer and worked as a camera intern for a low budget 35 feature. Now I'm moving out there and going to Grad school for directing.

Don't go undergraduate film. I learned more by myself (about life, real work, and film) doing something completely different and with less debt. I am still doubtful about Graduate school even, but for me I think it's the right place. As an undergrad, put a lot of thought and effort into a making few really good, original films. Travel. See the world from a new perspective and write about your experiences.

worthwhile undergraduate degrees, IMHO: writing, business.


----------



## birdman78 (Jun 4, 2008)

i wouldn't be so hasty to disqualify film as undergrad. 

I did animation - but that was connected to the film department in my undergrad school. 

Although most of the film work at the end of the program wasn't up to snuff, a couple of projects were really great. 

If you're older, more mature and need to get a BA anyway - I'd say go for it (maybe minor in something else - i did in English) - then after 4 years if you still don't feel ready go ahead and apply to an MFA program at a different school - as you might have noticed different schools hav every different programs... but who knows, you might just find your voice in the first round. 

Ultimately they can only teach you so much - and you're gonna have to make for the rest of it yourself.
You can be a serious student in undergrad, and the teachers will do everything they can to help you. 

good luck.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 4, 2008)

> Originally posted by ScottyB:
> I received a B.A. degree in English, where I focused on Creative Writing, Film, and English Literature. I also received a B.A. degree in Telecommunications, where I took an option in Digital Media and Arts Technology (focusing on video production).
> 
> I don't know what to tell you to do as far as a major. That is a personal choice. Maybe you should take the classes in the major first and see if you like it after a semester or two. You can switch out later if you don't like them.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank all of you for your help.
How come everyone else is so reluctant to check in on this?


----------

